# تصنيع الأمونيا واليوريا



## مهندس المحبة (23 يناير 2009)

هذا الموضوع مهم جدا في تصنيع اليوريا والأمونيا....أرجو الرد

http://www.4shared.com/file/82076167/4b375337/Ammonia_and_Urea_Production.html


----------



## سعيدحميدة (24 يناير 2009)

مضوع جميل جدا لك التحية والشكر.......................
ارجو المزيد من طرق صناعة الاسمدة بالعربية


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 يناير 2009)

أعتقد أن هذا الموقع مفيد جدا في صناعة الأسمنت ولكن بالأنكليزي ويمكن ترجمته بالكوكل ترانسليتر .......
http://www.fertilizer.org/ifa/


----------



## مبتدئه (27 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

شكرا جزيلا :84:

بالنسبة للاخ سعيد حميدة يوجد لدي بعض الاوراق الخاصة بذلك وبالعربي 

إن شاء الباري ساعمل المسح الضوئي وارفعها للموقع :15:

ربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## الشاطر الأول (30 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووور على هذه المشاركة التي أفادتني واللله يباركك ....


----------



## مهندس المحبة (31 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووور على الرد .........


----------



## المهندسه ليى (1 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع وعاشت الايادي
تحياتي..


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووور على الرد وأنتظروا المزيد ..........


----------



## محمد الأمين بلعشية (3 فبراير 2009)

thnx a lot


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووور على الرد ..........


----------



## saad_aass222 (14 يونيو 2011)

كتاب جميل شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ج.ناردين (21 يونيو 2011)

أشكرك جداً على الافادة الرائعة
دمت بخير


----------



## prossor (23 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الغالب بالله (29 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خير جاري القراءة


----------

